# Can I heat press a rhinestone transfer on top of a screen printed shirt?



## Zeus (Nov 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if I can heat press a rhinestone transfer on top of a screen printed shirt? I want to add some bling to the shirt.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Sometimes this works successfully, and other times it doers not. You really have to test the process in each particular case.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

In general rhinestones don't stick well to plastisol, the glue needs to be able to get to the thread of the garment. That said, I have had good luck with transfers that aren't solid plastisol because the glue can sink around the thread of the garment.

If it is your own design, leave holes where you want to put rhinestones.


----------



## Debbies (Oct 9, 2010)

I wouldnt we have had others try to add rhinestones after we have made garments and found they dont stick well or have come off in the wash later


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Waterbased Screen printing ink yes the rhinestones will stick, plastisol screen printing ink NO! The stones will not stick directly to plastisol.


----------

